# 10-11 day LP - should I be worried?



## meridian99 (Jul 16, 2013)

While working our way up to IVF, we're still ttc naturally and one thing I have been concerned with is my short LP - its either 10 or 11 days, which from what I read online can be ok but not ideal.

I've also read a ton about taking Vitamin b6 but that it also can be risky and should be taken with other vitamins. The results are quick from what i read online. Not even sure this would be worth my while considering my very low AMH. 

Has anyone self-prescribed themselves b6 and gotten a longer LP?


----------

